# Stihl Kombi KM56 or KM90?



## donut757

Recently picked up a used KM56 RC for $350 (would have cost closer to $600 for everything i got). The dang thing is like new and couldnt tell a difference between it and one in a showroom. Same with the attachments, guy said the trimmer line was still the same they put on the spool when he bought it. It came woth the blower, straight trimmer, and the edger. I orginally got it just for the blower and was going to sell the rest to get my money back and buy the KM90. 

After playing with it for a few days im kind of debating what to do. My main reason for getting it was to add a pole saw for occassional use in the summer for clearing shooting lanes for treestands, and using the blower and trimmer just around the house. 


If i sell the edger with the motor i think i can get close to the cost of a new KM 90 And not have to spend much more out of pocket and end up with the blower and trimmer attachments for around $100 total when said and done with. The 56 is clean and runs well, but do i really need that extra little bit of power for the pole saw? 


I dont have any experience with one of the 90s but dont have the funds to go up to the KM110/130. I can work on these engines a little bit, but if i buy a new KM90 that means i will have a 4 year warranty along with it as well. 

Any help on this situation would be well appreciated.


----------



## XSKIER

Only you can decide how financially comitted you are to playing with nice toys. My first pole saw was a Husqy 128, trimmer a FS 66. The husqy could barely move the chain in wood, the stihl would cut 4" tall grass adequately. 4 years ago now, I gave away those pieces and replaced with a KM 130 R. Since then I have forgotten what the KM cost to buy, and I would not be willing to trade it for any other.

STIHL KM 130 R with HT-KM TORQUE MONSTER!:


----------



## Halligan

I had the KM85 and it would not pull the pole saw very well. Think frustrated all the time. After 10 plus years of use the KM85 needed a carb rebuild and it also needed a coil. I decided I wanted a new powerhead vs. fixing the old one so I bought a KM130R. No more frustration using the pole saw. I kept the KM85 which I may eventually fix and use as a dedicated string trimmer.


----------



## Fire8

No less then a km 110


----------



## donut757

Fire8 said:


> No less then a km 110




I wont be trimming big limbs... No more than 3-4" at the very most. it will be mostly for small stuff no bigger in diameter than say a beer bottle, likely quite a bit smaller. And at that it will only used a handful of times in the summer...The size wood in the video is way larger than the wood that will be the focus of what i will be cutting 99% of the time. The rest will be used as trimmer and blower around the house.


Is the 110 better built than the 90 enough to warrant spending the extra money?


----------



## XSKIER

Only the KM 130 is "better built", magnesium clutch housing. It sounds like your mind is made up already. You'll be fine with whichever one you pick, you'll just have to be patient using it.


----------



## sawfun

There is always the ht250. But that is even more money, however, it will run a 16" bar respectfully. I have an ht 100, ht 250, and ht131. The 100 is now a hedge trimmer, I prefer a small ladder & the ht250 to the weight of the 131. The 131 has decent torque, but way less power than the 250. I would be hesitant with anything less than the ht100 or 101. To easy to get stuck in anythin over 4".


----------



## cattoon

I have the km 90, I have been very pleased with it. I haven't ran any of the larger ones but mine has cut everything I have asked of it.


----------



## BugaBoots

I have a km90r, my father and a friend(we all share attachments to save $) both have the km56. I went the 90 in anticipation of running a broom and tiller. My father got the tiller and his runs it fine. My friend has the pole saw and he has no problem with it for just the small trimming he does. 

My recommendation would be get the saw, run it and see what you think. If you want more power I would do a 90 or 130. I have ran a 110 at my previous employer and cant tell the difference to my 90.


----------



## donut757

Yeah i got the saw and have ran one eoth the 56 before and it did fine. The unit and everything i got are like new so ill just keep it until it dies which hopefully will be a very long time. Pretty much got everything half off so couldnt turn away from that deal


----------

